# cockapoo meets in the South



## smiley smith (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Are there any cockapoo owners out there in the Hampshire area that want to meet up?


----------



## lou (Nov 5, 2011)

Hay Smiley Smith,

I am based in Lymington with 13 week old Betty


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

We're on the border of hampshire - wherabouts are u??


----------



## smiley smith (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Iou and Jools

I'm in Winchester.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

It may be a bit far for you but a few of us are meeting at Frensham little ponds on the 6th Dec at 11am - its a weekday which is proving a bit difficult for most but if ur free it would be great to meet you both j x


----------



## Suz Hursley (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi smiley smith
Oscar's just over 5 months and we're based in Hursley just 3 miles from Winchester. Be happy to meet up any time around the area.


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi 
We are in Winchester too and hope to get our puppy in the new year. When she is older be great to join you all!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi. If you would like to arrange a Hampshire meet in the New Year I will be happy to announce it through the Owners Club to see if there are any other members/owners in the area who would like to come along. 

Feel free to email me [email protected]


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Is that far from London as would love to come along?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

glitzydebs said:


> Is that far from London as would love to come along?


Are you going to the St Albans meet on the 11th Dec? That would be closer than Hampshire


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Will be in touch in the new year once pup has settled in. 
Less than 2 weeks until I meet her for the first time...!


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Hi

We are in Southampton and have family in Farnham so would be very happy to meet up in the Surrey, Hampshire area.


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi,
We live in gosport, and would be interested in meeting up?


----------



## lou (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Sorry I have been very delayed in replying. New year sounds good to me


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Bertie and I live in Portsmouth and would be interested in meeting up too.


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi

I pick up my puppy on Tuesday- so will be about a month before we can go out and about- I can't wait!!

I am also in Portsmouth and would love to meet up
xx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

We're near Waterlooville & would love to meet up too


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

looby said:


> Hi
> 
> I pick up my puppy on Tuesday- so will be about a month before we can go out and about- I can't wait!!
> 
> ...


How exciting, I bet you can't wait for tomorrow! Will you have to travel far to pick your pup up?


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, were in Fleet in Hampshire and are interested in a meet, please keep us posted. Sue


----------



## Barney's mate (Dec 14, 2011)

We have just moved to Hayling Island - and would love to meet up with other owners in Hampshire / Sussex - so let me know where and when and we will try and be there


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

I ve got Rigby- yay!! He is so gorgeous- I had to go to Kent to get him- 6 hour round trip!! We ll be able to go out in the new year so would be great if we could organise something then- Ireally want him to be well socialised

xx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

looby said:


> I ve got Rigby- yay!! He is so gorgeous- I had to go to Kent to get him- 6 hour round trip!! We ll be able to go out in the new year so would be great if we could organise something then- Ireally want him to be well socialised
> 
> xx


That was a long drive! I got Bertie from Devon so it was the same for me about a 3 hour drive there and back. Although I did spend the night before in a B&B as I didn't fancy doing the whole trip in one day! Can't wait to see some pictures of Rigby and maybe meet him one day, hopefully in the new year


----------



## smiley smith (Nov 4, 2011)

*congratulations*



looby said:


> I ve got Rigby- yay!! He is so gorgeous- I had to go to Kent to get him- 6 hour round trip!! We ll be able to go out in the new year so would be great if we could organise something then- Ireally want him to be well socialised
> 
> xx


Congratulations ooo that was a long way. We were very lucky with ours a good 1/2 hour from us and the owner let us visit every week before we could take him home. Hope all is going well with toilet training and enjoying lots of cuddles with your new bundle of joy!


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

smiley smith said:


> Congratulations ooo that was a long way. We were very lucky with ours a good 1/2 hour from us and the owner let us visit every week before we could take him home. Hope all is going well with toilet training and enjoying lots of cuddles with your new bundle of joy!


where did you get yours from? Due to the distance I only got to see him once at 4 weeks- I did get regular texts and pics though.

Iam really enjoying the cuddles and lots and lots of playing!! Toilet training is going well- Im taking him out to the garden regularly and generally he's getting all of them outside-very pleased!!

Doing 'sit' training too. I just can't wait to take him out for walks.

Where are you? Hows your pup doing?


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

looby said:


> I ve got Rigby- yay!! He is so gorgeous- I had to go to Kent to get him- 6 hour round trip!! We ll be able to go out in the new year so would be great if we could organise something then- Ireally want him to be well socialised
> 
> xx


I got Darcey from South Wales - and I live in North East England. 600 mile and 18 hour round trip (split over two days). I must be mad but had to have her (and was lucky to get her)


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Freddies Mum said:


> I got Darcey from South Wales - and I live in North East England. 600 mile and 18 hour round trip (split over two days). I must be mad but had to have her (and was lucky to get her)


Wow that is a long way I ll stop whinging about 6 hours now!!


----------



## smiley smith (Nov 4, 2011)

We got ours from Portsmouth 45 mins drive. Nearly got one from Wales but friend warned us off and just so happened that same friend knew someone who knew someone who knew lady who had just had puppies - talk about timing. Feel our boy was meant for us and just at the right time! Our boy is coming up 10 months and is fab. Makes us laugh every day! He eats raw and loving it but it did take him a long time to get used to it. He does have a tendency to eat anything that looks good from chewing gum (a big no no!) to lolly sticks and is especially partial to tissues especially wet soggy one's he finds on our walks. Oh and his other favourite thing to do is roll on fox poo at any opportunity! All good fun! haha! We have been to training classes which are great fun and worth every penny so if you can get to a puppy socialisation (check with vets) when got last jabs and go to training as you get to learn loads! Is he your first? Enjoy it! They are so affectionate - ours loves his cuddles!


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi 

Just wondered if anyone fancied a meet??
Would be great to meet some more cockapoos!!


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

looby said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondered if anyone fancied a meet??
> Would be great to meet some more cockapoos!!


Hi ,

Yes we'd love to meet up. Our little rosie is 13 weeks old now. We live near fareham.


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, yes were in Fleet Hampshire and also up for a Cockapoo meet


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Bertie and I would love to meet up too, we're in Portsmouth

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Claire sorry to hijack this thread. Just had to tell u there is a beautiful gift shop where I live called Bertie browns. http://www.bertiebrowns.co.uk/ it's one of my favourite shops and too much of a coincidence not to tell u. Hehe. Emma x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

It's not Hampshire but I'm trying to organise a meet in Bushy Park, Middlesex for the 25th March - from Hampshire it should take about an hour in the car. There are over 20 people coming and over 20 Cockapoos!


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Middlesex is a bit far for me, but thanks for the suggestion Turi.

I am in Portsmouth too- any suggestions for venues and times?

xx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Emma said:


> Claire sorry to hijack this thread. Just had to tell u there is a beautiful gift shop where I live called Bertie browns. http://www.bertiebrowns.co.uk/ it's one of my favourite shops and too much of a coincidence not to tell u. Hehe. Emma x


How funny  maybe I should ask them if they'd like a little mascot - lol


----------



## Abbeysmum (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm not too far from Winchester. If you do arrange a meet I'd love to join you. It would be great to see other cockapoos.


----------



## smiley smith (Nov 4, 2011)

*cockapoo meets*

Wow there are a lot of you out there. Sorry not arranged anything yet. Life been a bit tough lately. 

Thinking of the best place to go? 

Does anyone know Canada Common near West Wellow just in the New Forest? 

Now a date, are weekends better for people? 

What about Sat 4th Feb next week?  Watch this space if weather just too bad!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

I haven't ever been to Canada Common in the New Forrest but don't mind travelling a little way to meet up with you all. I've been to Manor Farm Country Park with Bertie before. It's about a 20 min drive from where I live in Portsmouth and you pay £2 to park all day. Here's the link if you'd like to take a look http://www3.hants.gov.uk/hampshire-countryside/manorfarm.htm

There is an enclosed dog field there but it doesn't reopen until 1st April so maybe Manor Farm could be an idea for a second meet 

The weekends would be better for me and unfortunately I can't do this Saturday coming (4th) but if everyone else can make it then I'll come to the next meet 

Clare and Bertie x


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi, we have just collected Lottie from Jandaz. Would love to join you all...we live near Oxford and know Hampshire well (my husbands family live there). Manor Park is lovely...would be a great place to meet.


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

ooops!!! Just realised you were planning to meet on 4th Feb. We wont be able to make that....not aloud out for another two weeks. Would love to come to the next meet though.


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

How about doing Saturday 11th then seen as a few can't make the 4th?

I don't know either venue but both sound great!!

XX


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

lovecockapoo said:


> ooops!!! Just realised you were planning to meet on 4th Feb. We wont be able to make that....not aloud out for another two weeks. Would love to come to the next meet though.


Hi, just checking the meets threads to see if any new ones planned and noticed you are in Oxfordshire. There are a couple of us also in Oxfordshire and I will hopefully be planning a meet in the Spring. I was thinking about Wendover Woods?

Enjoy your meet in the New Forest and if you would like me to advertise it on the Owners Club website just let me know. We can also put it on our Facebook page. http://www.facebook.com/groups/cockapooclub/


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Hi, just checking the meets threads to see if any new ones planned and noticed you are in Oxfordshire. There are a couple of us also in Oxfordshire and I will hopefully be planning a meet in the Spring. I was thinking about Wendover Woods?
> 
> Enjoy your meet in the New Forest and if you would like me to advertise it on the Owners Club website just let me know. We can also put it on our Facebook page. http://www.facebook.com/groups/cockapooclub/


Oooooh Wendover Woods, very close to where I used to live  How about Salcey Woods for an Oxford meet, close to Oxford and pretty handy to get to as just off the M1? 

http://www.forestry.gov.uk/website/...reNoForestSalceyForestSalceyForestAccessPoint


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That looks lovely, a good place for the next big meet in the spring. You can organise it with me Sera  We could have a mini meet a bit closer to home before then though!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Sezra said:


> That looks lovely, a good place for the next big meet in the spring. You can organise it with me Sera  We could have a mini meet a bit closer to home before then though!


more than happy to help organise a meet with you  and I may attempt making some chocolate biscuits ... best eaten before the walk though


----------



## smiley smith (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi all 
Ok looks like no takers for tomorrow 4th Feb! Is anyone free next week 11th Feb? (Wendover woods looks a bit far for us but might try it one day). 

I suggest Canada Common again 2.30pm? obviously weather dependent?? Let me know? 

Smiley Smith


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Smiley Smith, Bertie and I (Clare) would be up for it on 11th at 2.30pm. I don't suppose you have directions to the place? Or a post code I could pop in my satnav. I'll be coming from Portsmouth.

Clare


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Hi, just checking the meets threads to see if any new ones planned and noticed you are in Oxfordshire. There are a couple of us also in Oxfordshire and I will hopefully be planning a meet in the Spring. I was thinking about Wendover Woods?
> 
> Enjoy your meet in the New Forest and if you would like me to advertise it on the Owners Club website just let me know. We can also put it on our Facebook page. http://www.facebook.com/groups/cockapooclub/


Wendover woods are good for us, we live in Aylesbury.


----------



## smiley smith (Nov 4, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> Hi Smiley Smith, Bertie and I (Clare) would be up for it on 11th at 2.30pm. I don't suppose you have directions to the place? Or a post code I could pop in my satnav. I'll be coming from Portsmouth.
> 
> Clare


Hi Clare & Bertie

Directions to Canada Common: M27 West. Come off at junction 2. Take the A36 Salisbury Road. Pass a couple of speed camera's along here. When you get to the roundabout turn left to Canada. Follow this road for a while, pass the Rockingham Arms pub on your right. A bit further on follow the road that bears to the right (Plantation Road) when you get to the end you will see the carpark to Canada Common.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the directions, Bertie and I look forward to meeting you on Saturday, weather permitting. I wonder if anyone else is going to come along too? I wonder if we should start another thread with Canada Common as the title so it seperates it from the Wendover Woods?

Clare and Bertie


----------



## smiley smith (Nov 4, 2011)

*Canada Common Meet 11th Feb*

Hi Clare 
Sounds like a good idea! Hope more people will be able to join us? 

Smiley Smith


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

I would love to come but have now got to work on saturday 

Please let me know when you next plan to meet

xx


----------

